# Dzelži / Hardware >  Rams

## SurD

Sveiki vēlētos zināt ja man ir ielikts orģināls rams ddr2 NO-DIMM kautkaads tur tad es varēšu ielikt vēlvienu parasto ddr2 ramu

----------


## ansius

nu ja tev viņš tortē iesprausts, domāju ka vēl vienam vieta pietiks!

bet ja nopietni, kur tu viņu spraud (mātesplates modeli ja desktop vai portatīvā modeli), un kād ir esošā ram apjoms. Ja nemāki apskatīties - cpu-z (programma) sameklē tur ir about sadaļā pogu html dump, un rezultāta failu ieliec pielikumā šeit... ja to nesaproti - tad labāk nes to datoru kādam kas saprot... kamēr nav salauzts līdz galam...

----------


## SurD

NU man ir iesprausts mātesplatē man ir desktops un ir kopa 4as vietas ramiem 1ajā ir iesprausts 512 MB DDR2 manliekas kautkāds NO ECC DIMM rams un es gribu zināt vai parastais DDR2 rams man ies iekšā?? nu izmēri laikam tādi paši laikam 240 pinn bet vai ies prasu

----------


## SurD

Es zinu kas ir cpu-z esmu vairākkārt lietojis un vēl esmu lietojis EVEREST home edition

----------


## ansius

un kur ir tas ko palūdzu? man tavuprāt kafijas biezumos jāzīlē kas tev par mātesplati?

----------


## Isegrim

Vismaz 7 kļūdas, toties lieli, trekni burti. _Kruta_, jaunekli! Nākamreiz vēl ar sarkano krāsu neskopojies!

----------


## SurD

Sistēmas plates nosaukums	IBM 82121QG
 Gan jau nezinaasi

----------


## ansius

Tu ko mūs par idiotiem laikam uzskati?

Tas pirmkārt nav IBM bet Lenovo (tuvu bet nav viens un tas pats) un ir Lenovo ThinkCentre M52 (8212-1QG) citēju no manuāļa:

Your computer has four connectors for installing double date rate dual inline memory modules (DDR2 DIMMs) that provide up to a maximum of 4 GB of system memory. When installing memory modules, the following rules apply:
Use 1.8 V, 240-pin, double data rate 2 synchronous dynamic random access memory (DDR2 SDRAM).
Use 256 MB, 512 MB, 1 GB, or 2 GB DIMMs in any combination (up to 4GB).Note: Only DDR2 SDRAM DIMMs can be used.
pielikumā user manual...

un nu tiešām RTFM! ja nezini arī ko tas nozīmē - google

----------


## SurD

nu par idiotiem es juus neuzskatu bet pats jau ieliku ramu un viss labi vairs nevajg paliidziibu bet taaapat paldies par atbildeem

----------


## jeecha

Dienas humora devai atbilstoshs tipiskais scenaarijs:
1. Subjekts google lietot nemaak vai negrib un uzdod jautaajumu uz kuru atbildi vareeja ieguut pats ar minimaalu smadzenju piepuuli;
2. Subjekts jautaajumu noformuleet nemaak vai necenshas, lieto kljuudainus terminus, nenosauc iekaartu modeljus;
3. Subjekts uz uzdotajiem papildjautaajumiem neatbild peec buutiibas un saak izraadiit attieksmi;
4. Kameer paareejie meegjina no subjekta nekonkreetaas informaacijas kautko izpiipeet - tas tomeer ir sanjeemies pats kautko pamekleet un probleemu atrisinaajis.

----------

